# Are you FOR or AGAINST this recent change to BCA?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Time for a poll to see what BCA members think....statistically...because we all know what can happen when things are discussed openly on touchy subjects.

Big news from the big guys up top in BCA. If you haven't heard, well, you don't seem to browse through this forum too much OR you prioritize your time very well and more focused on caring for your fish by doing a water change(s). Whether you are all gung-ho about this change, over-reacting to a simple transition, very resentful that this change is happening, worried that BCA is going to change for the worst, or excited to see BCA change for the better.....cast your vote. Are you FOR, AGAINST, or UNDECIDED (as in, I don't really care)????

The factual news: *BCA is currently transitioning over to new administration -->*http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-a...important-bca-announcement-please-read-33751/

VOTES will remain anyonymous.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I like your post. 

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would like to reserve my vote until I actually see what "changes" will be made, maybe all the hub bub is for nothing maybe bca isnt going to change ... however in my past exp when things go from a "mom and pop" type shop to a corporation or conglomeration owning things, things change and not always for the better , and not always for the worse. so in all fairness until some actual changes are made or this new owner starts running this thing the way they intend on running it there no telling what this change of ownership may or may not do to the bca as we have all come to know it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

undecided for different reasons. I dont like that the time i spent writing and compiling information is now used for commercial interests. At the same time the hosting costs will keep increasing because we the amount of lurkers, both registered and not keep rising. So this is now out of the hands of us as direct funders


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

jobber said:


> Time for a poll to see what BCA members think....statistically...because we all know what can happen when things are discussed openly on touchy subjects.
> 
> Big news from the big guys up top in BCA. If you haven't heard, well, you don't seem to browse through this forum too much OR you prioritize your time very well and more focused on caring for your fish by doing a water change(s). Whether you are all gung-ho about this change, over-reacting to a simple transition, very resentful that this change is happening, worried that BCA is going to change for the worst, or excited to see BCA change for the better.....cast your vote. Are you FOR, AGAINST, or UNDECIDED (as in, I don't really care)????
> 
> ...


Let's say that I've tasted chocolate ice cream but vanilla has never torched my palate. Now I have to decide what flavor I like. It would be impossible IMO.

I don't think that anyone could cast a vote now. There are too many unknown factors at the moment. A forum is fluid members come and go so let's say a poll was held 60 days from now. The new members wouldn't know how things used to be. So a poll should be restricted to current members and held a couple of months from now.

In the end would it matter? The site has been sold and things have changed or will change but that's the way things are.

Sometimes the grass is greener on the other side other times it isn't. The only thing certain is that everything is uncertain.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

too many unknowns for me so far...ie donator status still the same? on thing i noticed that I hadnt before is that when i was looking lastnite at youtube totally unrelated to fish, ads would come up for aquariums stuff. maybe i just didnt notice b4. also will our info be sold? idk.but in the end lik eu say I guess the forum will be what we make it.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

ha ha, This was the first I herd of it


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

With all due respect, I think people should be allowed, and encouraged, to express their opinion in this thread if they wish to as their/our opinion can be valuable feedback to the new admin and it also helps us and them to understand the meaning behind the stat of this poll. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the definition of "FOR" or "AGAINST" should be edited. You can both miss the great administrative work that has been done and look forward to whatever new things that will arise if there are any. Change CAN be for the better. Also, just because you are "UNDECIDED" it does not mean that you don't care. I wouldn't put myself into any of those categories besides "waiting".


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thank you for taking part in this brief poll. Polling has now ended.
Consensus shows members are indifferent and prefer to spend their time feeding their fish and doing water changes.
Margin or error +/- 50%
Exciting times await.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

VOTES will remain anyonymous and the poll will be open for 60 days.???????? did i miss xmas, happy new year , why exactly has the polling that was going to stay open for 60 days come to such a quick closure?

your original post was edited why?,


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> VOTES will remain anyonymous and the poll will be open for 60 days.???????? did i miss xmas, happy new year , why exactly has the polling that was going to stay open for 60 days come to such a quick closure?
> 
> your original post was edited why?,


Why? because there's already a thread open for discussion regarding the topic - www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/important-bca-announcement-please-read-33751/
I started this poll to lighten up the day with a simple poll, to have a bit of fun, not to have a all out discussion; thus "Time for a poll to see what BCA members think....statistically...because we all know what can happen when things are discussed openly on touchy subjects."

And exactly like I foreshadowed, you're not showing any restraint from posting because you feel like posting. It's annoying and doesn't respect the OP. So I'm doing my part in just closing it off and not have other members read on.

Again, this was suppose to be a fun poll but has deviated from the OP.

Why do you ask so many questions? Why does everything need an answer? 
Why ask why? 
Why do you consistently have to systematically reply to posts that are just off topic? I don't know and I don't care.

I don't go and reply to your threads and spamming them with posts.

Nothing personal, but honestly, you're an annoying BCA member. Please refrain from posting in any of my threads in the future.

Mods, please close this thread as we all know it'll head very south soon.


----------

